# переделка LiveCD

## SerjVarshavskiy

где найти инфу по переделки гентушного лайвсиди под свои нужды, 

хотелось бы запихать туда скрипты для автоматической установки сервака с бэкапа

и сунуть это всё на дивидюшник...

задумка такая: вставил, нажал "кнопочку" и оно винт отфарматило и с бекапа залило сервак...   :Rolling Eyes: 

осталось расковырять этот лайвсиди...

может кто делал?

----------

## Alex_5252

 *SerjVarshavskiy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> может кто делал?

 

не проще ли сделать это с помощью Norton Ghost ?

autoexec.bat (создание образа):

path=d:\recover\vc;d:\recover

LH D:\recover\mscdex.exe /D:mscd001

d:\recover\mouse.com

d:\recover\ghost.exe -z9 -clone,mode=pcreate,src=1:1,dst=d:\recover\obraz\gentoos1.gho

autoexec.bat (восстановление из образа):

path=d:\recover\vc;d:\recover

LH D:\recover\mscdex.exe /D:mscd001

d:\recover\mouse.com

d:\recover\ghost.exe -z9 -clone,mode=prestore,src=d:\recover\obraz\gentoos1.gho:1,dst=1:1

----------

## SerjVarshavskiy

интересная затея, но это же аля виндуз?

я тут накопал http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_build_a_LiveCD_from_scratch

и http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_build_a_LiveCD

примеры построения диалогов и скриптов https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-55293-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html

в принципе это опенсурс и родной гентуха, а там уже дело техники, надеюсь, а там хз  :Wink: 

----------

## IFL

 *SerjVarshavskiy wrote:*   

> интересная затея, но это же аля виндуз?
> 
> я тут накопал http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_build_a_LiveCD_from_scratch
> 
> и http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_build_a_LiveCD
> ...

 

Точно не помню где, но описывался процесс смены родного ядра на LiveCD на другое(вроде, нужна была поддержка reiser4), правда не помню где это было, но было точно на русском, в общем, там описывается весь процесс раскорыривания образа...

----------

## SerjVarshavskiy

 *Alex_5252 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> не проще ли сделать это с помощью Norton Ghost ?
> 
> 

 

можно линуховым partimage, он и загрузочные дискеты/диски имеет...

```
sys-block/partimage

      Latest version available: 0.6.4-r3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 639 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.partimage.org/

      Description:   Console-based application to efficiently save raw partition data to an image file. Optional encryption/compression support.

      License:       GPL-2

```

----------

## SerjVarshavskiy

 *IFL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Точно не помню где, но описывался процесс смены родного ядра на LiveCD на другое(вроде, нужна была поддержка reiser4), правда не помню где это было, но было точно на русском, в общем, там описывается весь процесс раскорыривания образа...

 

наверно на opennet.ru ...

----------

## ba

советую глянуть еще на это http://embedded.gentoo.org/gnap.xml

----------

## fank

HOWTO: Easily make a full system backup (stage4)

тогла запихнуть скрипт в автозагрузку уже существующей лайв системы и всё  :Smile: 

но элегантнее сделать костяк системы, заархивировать его, а конфиги в svn

сам о таком мечтаю, но первое уже сделал  :Smile: 

----------

## SerjVarshavskiy

всем огромное спасибо

остановился на этом (очень гибко):

http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_%D0%A1%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_LiveCD_%D1%81_%D0%BD%D1%83%D0%BB%D1%8F

даже по русски   :Wink: 

----------

## SerjVarshavskiy

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_build_a_LiveCD_from_scratch

сделал всё по этой доке, в итоге при загрузке:

http://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=liveerror19ac.png

что может быть?

----------

## ZerGlin

http://bilbo-kem.livejournal.com/1061.html

только я менял gentoo c liveCD под себя. Поставил туда Snort, apache, mysql, midnight .... скопировал портеджи в распакованную папку (где там они хранятся не помню). Потом удалил портеджи. Заархивировал и заменил стандартный файл. в итоге все работало но я немог там работать под рутом. Пароль требовал. Тогда я добавил пользователей в группу wheel, поменял пароль рута. Ползователи нормально сохранились. Но su непомогло. Пароль рута в системе все равно не сохранился  :Sad:  Я удалил с диска все лишнее и мой LiveCD занимал чуть меньше 200 мб. Уверен это не предел.

Делал давно и уже многое забыл. Почему паротль рута не сохранялся я так и не разобрался. Работать со снортом я все равно мог через web интерфейс.

----------

## ZerGlin

 *SerjVarshavskiy wrote:*   

> всем огромное спасибо
> 
> остановился на этом (очень гибко):
> 
> http://ru.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_%D0%A1%D0%BE%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_LiveCD_%D1%81_%D0%BD%D1%83%D0%BB%D1%8F
> ...

 

Как все сложнооооо. Надо будет попробовать  :Smile:  Вероятность ошибок 100%

----------

## Angel

 *SerjVarshavskiy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> задумка такая: вставил, нажал "кнопочку" и оно винт отфарматило и с бекапа залило сервак...  
> 
> 

 

Если ломается комп, то нужно понять от чего, а не просто заливать. 

1. безопасность. 

2. железо

3. байты  винта испарились  :Smile: 

Я бы после краха сравнил файлы чтобы понять что произошло.

Иначе можно каждый день ресторить сломаный винт или систему которую каждый день ломают.

Не так часто и падает чтобы для неё CD делать.

mount /dev/dvd-ram /mnt/cdrom

cp -r /* /mnt/cdrom

----------

## ba

 *Angel wrote:*   

>  *SerjVarshavskiy wrote:*   
> 
> задумка такая: вставил, нажал "кнопочку" и оно винт отфарматило и с бекапа залило сервак...  :roll:
> 
>  
> ...

 

ну вопервых не обязательно ломается, так новые сетапить удобно...

да и вообще когда серверов сотни, то и те что с битым железом используются на неособо критичных задачах =)

----------

## ZerGlin

 *Angel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mount /dev/dvd-ram /mnt/cdrom
> 
> cp -r /* /mnt/cdrom

 

Но разделы то все равно прийдется делать. Я был свидетелем как такой способ не сохранил рабочий бэкап и при переноске на другую систему потерялись пути. Точно больше ничего не надо добавлять?

----------

## ba

 *ZerGlin wrote:*   

>  *Angel wrote:*   
> 
> mount /dev/dvd-ram /mnt/cdrom
> 
> cp -r /* /mnt/cdrom 
> ...

 

я бы предложил dump/restore или tar, ну на крайний случай cp -Rp/rsync -a при условии что файлуха на получателе поддерживает пермишены и овнеров...

----------

## Angel

Сейчас винты очень надёжные, seagate даёт 5 лет гарантии я только их покупаю.

На каждый комп храню отдельно на флешке рукописи типа make.conf, /usr/src/linux/.conigure в директории с названием компа. Далее бекап на dvd-ram по возможности всего или home, root. Если данных много, выясняем что при стоимости 250.0 Gb Seagate 2695 руб один гиг стоит около 10 руб, как и у dvd-rw... Руки не доходят написать что-то для контроля smart, поглядываю при перезагрузке и подозрительное - меняю. Из подозрительных делаю mkswap  :Smile:  Линух очень редко ломается, в основном ломаются винды от вирусов.

----------

